# Old Surefire M6 Guardian....what to do with it?



## Pleiades (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi guys.....Im a newbie, so please be gentle!

I bought an M6 Guardian back in 2007 and is still in pristine condition.
Back in the day it was awesome, but right now with the new LED lights and rechargeable batteries, I know there are better and cheaper options.

Is there anything I can do with it?
Does it have any value at all, or should I just forget about it and move on?
(I'm reticent to do that cause it cost me heaps)

If anyone could point me in the right direction I would be very grateful.


----------



## stienke (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-M6-rechargeable-options-%96-SHOOTOUT-(Part-1)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-the-Black-Edition-PhD-M6-custom-battery-pack

Many options , you should keep the light , Surefire doesn't make them anymore and it is still a good looking light.
For the same reason I keep my old Mag's



:welcome:


----------



## cland72 (Jul 25, 2013)

Great advice on getting the PhD pack. Once you go rechargeable it is much easier to grab the M6 and use it as much as you want without having to worry about going through batteries.

My M6 uses a PhD-M6 battery pack with a MN20 lamp. It throws better than every LED light I own, although I mostly use P60 format lights.

As far as I know, there aren't really any good throwing, high CRI options to convert your M6 to an LED. You could always buy a Malkoff MD60 LED drop in, but the tint on mine was awful.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Keep it! Use it!  there are 2x18650 adapters out there that will run the MN20 and MN15 bulbs. Both will also happily run on the stock 6x123 primary setup. And the MN21 is awesome, if a bit of a battery hog with regular primary batteries. I speak from experience, I owned and sold a couple M6 in my early days here, and always seemed to buy them again. Currently own two...


----------



## archimedes (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep ... nice torch 

Lots of options - collectible in vintage/stock condition, upgradeable in either incandescent or LED format(s) :twothumbs

:welcome:


----------



## flashfan (Jul 25, 2013)

Keep it. Despite the advent of more "efficient" LED lights, the incandescent M6 is still one heck of a light. I've kept my M6 stock, and even if it's been about ten years, the M6 puts a smile on my face every time I light it up. There's just something about an original M6...

Oh, and if you really don't want to keep the light, check the CPF Marketplace and ebaY to get an idea of current pricing. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good call on the 18650 adapters. They are an inexpensive alternative to the PhD-M6, and while they don't regulate the voltage, it certainly is a quick, easy, cheap way to get a rechargeable M6.


----------



## carrot (Jul 25, 2013)

If you wish to upgrade it to an LED, the Lumens Factory Seraph XM-L Turbohead would be a nice possibility!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 25, 2013)

Absolutely keep it. It is a classic, and will remain valuable through the years. All the suggestions are great, but with the bounty of other affordable LED lights, I would recommend keeping it stock, and pick up an extra couple of bulbs for longevity, since they won't always be available. The drop-in LED options are completely reversable, so that is another good option. The rechargeable options mentioned above are wonderful.

What a great first post! Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 25, 2013)

It's a great light - keep it 

Mine is running a 2x18650 adapter, and a Lumens Factory IMR M3T bulb, HO-M3T and Seraph P7 head (depending on mood, and runtime needed)

I have an M4 as well so I am planning on buying a single Malkoff dropin to use in both of them, when the mood strikes.


----------



## hron61 (Jul 26, 2013)

Keep it and spend hundreds of dollars on parts for it orrrrr......give me 10.00 and the light and you save hundreds of danaros. End of problem. :hahaha::hahaha:

Welcome to cpf!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Jul 26, 2013)

sell it for 1/3 the current value in the marketplace like another chap who asked almost this same question a few days ago


----------



## RedLED (Jul 26, 2013)

I kept mine, and put the Malkoff drop in it MD-60 XML, and it is now an LED at around 500 lumens with flawless Surefire and Malkoff reliability and style. Plus you get more run time with your batteries with the LED. 

The drop in is like $90. 

I have the new SF M6LT which I control the neighborhood with, and the older M6 Malkoff serves many different new duties now Like a second light to hand some one, or kept in the truck sometimes, things like that. The LED Drop in's give so many lights another life.

These are some of the best lights ever made and I know this is the Incan forum, however this is what I did to mine and is worked out perfect.

Best,

NR


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe just keep it stock like others have said. Consider buying some bulbs for it...and wrap the bulbs in tissue...place them in the batt tube. Then find a nice display place for it to rest. Pass it on to your kids/loved ones when you pass away. They will get a good laugh remembering the days of old. And my guess is the value will only go up from here as a collectable.

For $90 just buy some new led light that you can scratch up without caring. My thoughts anyway...


----------



## jamesavery22 (Jul 29, 2013)

Are there any good threads that have photos of the head dismantled? Would like to do a led conversion on the head and curious how much space is in it. After seeing some of the folks cramming 7 led's in the head I'm curious on a multi XM-L2 setup in that thing.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 29, 2013)

jamesavery22 said:


> Are there any good threads that have photos of the head dismantled? Would like to do a led conversion on the head and curious how much space is in it. After seeing some of the folks cramming 7 led's in the head I'm curious on a multi XM-L2 setup in that thing.



I suggest searching for threads by *LED Zeppelin* to start....


----------



## Justin Case (Jul 29, 2013)

As archimedes suggested, searching CPF for M6 mods from LED Zeppelin will lead you to the MZXR-7, which is a 7 x Cree XR-E mod of a SureFire M6. The heat sink is specifically machined for the Cree XR-E and matching McR19XR reflector, so you'd probably have to make some additional mods for proper fit using XM-Ls and whatever reflector you pick.


----------



## DUQ (Jul 29, 2013)

Justin Case said:


> As archimedes suggested, searching CPF for M6 mods from LED Zeppelin will lead you to the MZXR-7, which is a 7 x Cree XR-E mod of a SureFire M6. The heat sink is specifically machined for the Cree XR-E and matching McR19XR reflector, so you'd probably have to make some additional mods for proper fit using XM-Ls and whatever reflector you pick.



Like mine? :nana:


----------



## Justin Case (Jul 29, 2013)

No, that's an MZP7-3. This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## DUQ (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, I thought you were referencing Led Zep's M6 mods in general. 

Justin Case, are you running a Remora or something like that? I run mine in double D.


----------



## Justin Case (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm using a straight Blue Shark, single mode. I don't like the Remora UI, nor the selection of levels. I built a triple XP-G Mag mod using a Blue Shark and a log pot for infinite dimming adjustment.

As Wayne describes on the Shoppe's forum for the Blue Shark, I mod'ed my Blue Shark driver for my MZXR-7 with the two-diode mod to reduce heat generation.


----------



## hron61 (Jul 30, 2013)

My m6 is getting ready for dog pooping duty, 3x17650 imr's on the grill charging, an empty m6-phd pack just waiting to fire up an antique 1185 bulb for a measly 1280 glorious incan lumens. Use it and abuse it, thats what is was made for, its a surefire.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess I don't understand what's wrong with the M6 in stock form with the MN21. It's still my main go to "big" light. If anything goes wrong, (and honestly the only thing than can really go wrong is the bulb burning out), it's easy to replace. I have brighter lights, like my Firefoxes FF3 HID flashlight, but it's more a show off light that requires something engineered more towards repair in the field as a backup.


----------



## cland72 (Jul 31, 2013)

Absolutely nothing wrong with the stock MN21, but I know most people don't like eating through 6 primaries in 20 minutes :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree, but the light wasn't intended for general use with the MN21. When you really need light, the use of 6 primaries in 20 minutes isn't an issue. I even have spare battery carriers ready to go. And of course, you can always use the MN20.

When I need just a general use incan I'll reach for something running a P90 and a couple rechargeables for free lumens.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 31, 2013)

cland72 said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with the stock MN21, but I know most people don't like eating through 6 primaries in 20 minutes :thumbsup:



Agree, that's why we use rechargeables. The only thing wrong with the MN21 is the replacement cost. WA-1185 and other bulb/LED combinations just give more options.

I can't say that the M6 is necessarily any better than a custom modded Maglite which I prefer because the side switch is more accessible.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Have to say I prefer the M6 to a modded Mag. It's tougher and you can keep putting primaries in it as long as you have them. A modded Mag usually needs to be recharged after use.

I'll take an M6 anyday, unless I'm just going for a show off type light.


----------



## DUQ (Jul 31, 2013)

I run an MN15 powered by 2 x 18650's in my second M6. Super long run time and a very usable multipurpose amount of light is produced.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 31, 2013)

ampdude said:


> When you really need light, the use of 6 primaries in 20 minutes isn't an issue.



*If you really NEED the light, this could be true but many CPFers dont need but they WANT to have max brightness is same package and more often.
Not to mention price of WA1185 is much less than MN21*


----------



## ampdude (Jul 31, 2013)

That setup is great. I've had problems with bi-pin lamps in the past though, especially with Streamlights staying in focus or even in place and I just prefer to stay away from them altogether, shock absorbing or not. I just don't like the genre. I prefer potted although I know they are inferior in many ways (cost, operating temperature). For me a SF M6 with an MN21 is still the best go to light in emergencies.


----------

